# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  cultivo de oregano,por goteo en la costa

## marco

BUENAS NOCHES.
ALGUNA PERSONA TIENE ALGUN TIPO DE EXPERIENCIA EN EL CULTIVO DE OREGANO,USANDO RIEGO POR GOTEO EN LA COSTA?
ES POSIBLE HACER ESTE CULTIVO EN LA COSTA DEL PAIS?
ME GUSTARIA TENER INFORMACION PROFESIONAL,YA QUE SI FUERA POSIBLE, ME GUSTARIA INSTALAR ESTE CULTIVO EN LA COSTA DE AREQUIPA,A LA VEZ ME GUSTARIA TENER INFORMACION DE EMPRESAS QUE COMERCIALICEN ESTE PRODUCTO.
DISPONGO DE 20 HA.
RPC 940192872
DESDE YA AGRADEZCO POR SU AYUDA
MARCOTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA EN COSTA CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de eucalipto en costa con fines comerciales Cultivo de banano en la costa Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa

----------


## Alper

Estimado Marco:
El cultivo de oregano empleando riego tecnificado, no es problema.
En la costa Norte se realizaron algunos ensayos, buén desarrollo, pero su calidad comercial no era aceptable.
Sugerencia: Implementar una pequeña parcela de ensayo, y con el producto obtenido, contactar con un exportador de experiencia para su evaluación.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## marco

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU APORTE Y CONSEJO,ESTABLECERE UNA AREA PARA HACER LA PRUEBA
SALUDOS

----------


## Edgar S.H

Estimado marco.
El INIA en la Molina tienen un material que  ha tenido buenos resultados para la costa, con ello quiero decirte que tiene buen follaje ( Hojas o parte aérea), y buenos niveles de aceites ( Buen aroma). Es el tipo blanco, si no me equivoco. Y si lo instalas con sistema de riego, e inyectas fertilizantes pues es genial para un cultivo.Solo habría que dosificar adecuadamente durante el periodo de cultivo la distribución de los nutrientes a suministrar. No es solo el orégano, existen otras hierbas aromáticas a cultivar y con gran demanda, Tales como: La chia, salvia, romero,hinojo, toronjil, etc.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## marco

AMIGO EDGAR.
GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA,REALMENTE ES MUY IMPORTANTE,LA PREGUNTA ES.COMO PODRIA CONSEGUIR ESTE MATERIAL Y SI ESTA DISPONIBLE PARA LOS AGRICULTORES,EN TODO CASO CUAL SERIA EL CONTACTO EN EL INIA LA MOLINA,ME GUSTARIA SABER EL NOMBRE DE LA VARIEDAD PARA PODER INVESTIGAR SOBRE ELLA.
SI TIENES ALGUNA INFORMACION SOBRE ESTO TE AGRADECERIA BASTATNTE HACERMELA LLEGAR.
PROXIMAMENTE ESTOY POR INSTALAR ALGUNAS HECTAREAS DE CHIA,TENGO INFORMACION QUE  PUDE CONSEGUIR POR INTERMEDIO DE ALGUNOS AMIGOS EN LA ARGENTINA,PARAGUAY Y ECUADOR,PERO NECESITAMOS INFORMACION DEL CULTIVO AQUI EN EL PERU,SOBRE TODO LOS REQUERIMIENTOS TECNICOS DE ESTE CULTIVO,COMO ALTITUD,TIPO DE CLIMA,FORMAS DE SIEMBRA(DISTANCIAMIENTO ENTRE SURCOS Y PLANTAS CANTIDAD DE SEMILLA POR HA.ETC) TAMBIEN ES MUY IMPORTANTE INFORMACION SOBRE LOS CULTIVOS QUE RECOMIENDAS O LA FORMA DE COMO CONSEGUIR ESTA INFORMACION YA QUE ESTOS CULTIVOS SON NUEVOS,AL MENOS EN MI ZONA.
ES MUY IMPORTANTE TAMBIEN ,SABER CUALES SON LA EMPRESAS QUE SE DEDICAN A ESTOS CULTIVOS U OTROS DE EXPORTACION PARA ASI PODER ESTABLECER ALGUN TIPO DE NEGOCIO ,ESTOY INTERESADO EN HACER PRODUCTOS QUE ME SEAN RENTABLES,DISPONGO DE TIERRAS ,TODO TECNIFICADO EN LA COSTA DE AREQUIPA Y ME GUSTARIA CONTACTARME CON ALGUNA EMPRESA QUE PUEDA INTERESARLE ALGUN NEGOCIO DE AGROEXPORTACION.
DESDE YA,GRACIAS POR CUALQUIER AYUDA QUE PUEDAS BRINDARME.
SALUDOS.
MARCO A. RIVERA

----------


## Alper

Estimado Edgar:
Buen dato, faltaria saber si experiencia exitosa de INIA, se ha implementado a nivel comercial, y que tal les va a los productores.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## jflor7

saludos.
lo que yo se  de de mi experiencia es que la altitud , la temperatura , el agua y tipo de suelo hacen que el oregano tenga un buen contenido de aceite y solidos, eso le da calidad al oregano .
nosostros producimos oregano organico.
saludos
Jaqueline

----------


## GEMA

Buenas noches jaqueline, en estos momentos estoy sembrando 10 hectáreas de orégano en Tacna, pero con un poco de dudas , ya q me dicen q bajara el precio, quisiera saber donde tienes tu cultivo y a cuanto te compran.

----------


## jflor7

Buenos dias Gema , yo mis cultivos lo tengo en arequipa si quieres lo podemos canalizar , habria que ver cuanto esta , dicen que tiene tendencia a bajar , derrepente te lo podemos comprar bajo contrato fijo por los años de produccion del cultivo, ahora han llegado a pagar hasta 7.5 soles el convencional , tambien depende de la calidad ,  seria bueno conversarlo , creo que hablamos de la producion a mediados  2014, si te animas me avisas, mi correo es jabevi7@hotmail.com
saludos
jaqueline

----------


## jflor7

Buenos Diaz Marco , referente al oregano el mas comercial y de exportacion es el nigra , seria bueno saber en donde tiene sus terrenos exactamente , la idea es tener un cultivo comercial ...y sembro la Chia?
si se anima derrepente lo podemos canalizar para exportacion.
saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Qué bueno que se den este tipo de contactos en AgroFórum, pues para eso está este foro. Espero puedan llegar a algún acuerdo que los beneficie a ambos, porque es importante sumar fuerzas para complementarse y así poder hacer crecer más rápido nuestros negocios. 
Yo siempre digo que mi gran activo son los contactos que tengo, pero también he aprendido que no todos los contactos son lo que uno espera, por lo que mi recomendación en caso lleguen a trabajar juntos algún proyecto, es que siempre hagan las cosas de manera transparente y que cumplan sus compromisos, para que luego no se lamenten de haberse conocido aquí. 
Si se trabaja de manera seria y profesional, los contactos o socios son muy útiles para alcanzar objetivos que no podríamos conseguir de manera independiente; así que espero que cada vez más se vean asociaciones iniciadas aquí, que lleguen a buen puerto. 
Les deseo suerte en sus cosas y ya saben que cuentan con AgroFórum para apoyarlos. 
¡Éxitos!  :Wink:

----------


## jflor7

Real mente gracias a las personas como tu que hacen posible que haya este tipo de contactos muy importantes para nuestro sector agricola.
saludos cordiales

----------


## cafa26

Cuento con hectareas por huaraz y me interesa mas sobre este producto, como es el manejo del cultivo, cual es mas comercial, si es peremne, cuantas pañas se le hace por año, costos de produccion, etc.

----------

